# Juniper and Willow Have Arrived!



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

After a full day of pawing, yawning, getting up, going down, talking, standing with her front legs on a log, frequent urinating, fast breathing and super affectionate behavior..... we went to bed because nothing was happening. I got up to check Bella at 1:38 a.m. early Monday morning, Bells due date. She was pushing. I ran back up to the house to wake up the family and get some clothes on. (I was in my jammies).

Got back down to the barn at 2:00 to see doeling #1 on the ground, being licked by mama. Doeling 2 arrived at 2:15. The delivery went perfectly. We named number 1 Juniper and number 2 Willow. Here are some pictures.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Congratulations, they are gorgeous!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute babies!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Two doelings! Congratulations!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! What kind of goat is Momma? She is beautiful! Love to see some pics of her face...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , sooooooo cute :kidred::kidred: 
Congrats on your beautiful babies :clap:
They look just like mommy , so pretty


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aww, so cute!!  What breed are they? Two doelings! What a great surprise


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Bella is a wonderful, caring, attentive mama. She is mostly French Alpine. I'm not sure what else she is. The lady I bought her from thought there may be a tad of Toggenberg or Saanen in her. 

Her milk hasn't come in. I had a REALLY hard time drying her off...started last September and just a month ago I was able to quit taking milk from her without fear of her getting mastitis. She is a big producer...well, for us, anyway. So, since she was just recently dried off, or for whatever other reason, she has only very minimal milk for the kids. I checked her udder, and it was full of terrible lumps after kidding. I've been massaging her with salve and peppermint oil, and after just the first massage, the lumps were gone. She may have slightly more milk since working the lumps out. We have having to supplement the kids with bottles. Today when I massaged her, I went deep and really worked it. By the end of the massage she had a stream of goo coming out her vulva. I think I may have stimulated her uterus to contract or got some hormones working in there. We are hoping it will help kick in the milk. I've been feeding her raspberry leaves and have MoMilk due to arrive any day now. I think we can get her going again as one other time I totally dried her off and was able to stimulate her into producing milk just by milking her...long story short, the first time I got about 1 TBS, then was up to 13 cups. (one milking a day), within a few weeks. Basically, she's been in milk for 3 years, besides that short time she was dried off and the past month. Any ideas/suggestions?

Here are more pictures: 














`


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

(I don't know why that picture wouldn't rotate. Sorry.)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , their colors are gorgeous  Momma is Beautiful  love her facial markings ! 
The doeling in the first picture looks just like the one i lost when my Tricky had triplets. 
Gosh , what a loss she was  

Sorry i can't help with your does udder issues , but I'm sure someone else will be able to offer help


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I understand that fennel is good for increasing milk production, also blessed thistle.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Bella looks like she might have some fiber goat genes. She's gorgeous! And the babies are beauties. Huzzah for girls!!!!!!!

Is the milking going better today?

Ditza was wicked sad yesterday - lots of whining and need for attention. However, by the evening milking time she was much more herself. We haven't milked her all the way out yet and she's already giving oodles of milk! Of course, We've been milking a Nigerian in the past... 

I wish you lived closer so we could share our milk with you until Bella's udder kicks back into gear!

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Awwww, thank you Groovyoldlady. 

Nope.... no more milk today, just minimal amounts. It's so unlike her. She's not eating real well, but she seems to feel fine. This is so confusing. 

It would be so cool to be neighbors with you.  Move to WI!! lol.

YAY for Ditza!! What a good girl. I'm so glad she's feeling better! How are her kids doing? Are they taking their bottles well?

(((HUGS))) back atcha.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , their colors are gorgeous  Momma is Beautiful  love her facial markings !
> The doeling in the first picture looks just like the one i lost when my Tricky had triplets.
> Gosh , what a loss she was
> 
> Sorry i can't help with your does udder issues , but I'm sure someone else will be able to offer help


Thank you. Bella is my favorite doe. She's just so sweet and loving, even though she's the herd queen and can be mean to the other does.

I'm so sorry about the little one you lost. We've not lost a goat yet, and I dread the day.... (((hugs!!)))


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

SusanP said:


> I understand that fennel is good for increasing milk production, also blessed thistle.


Thank you, Susan.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I saw results with Mo Milk from Molly's herbals...it's dill, fenugreek and fennel seeds.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I saw results with Mo Milk from Molly's herbals...it's dill, fenugreek and fennel seeds.


I've always had good results with Mo Milk, too. I'm feeding treat balls to Bell at the rate of 3 or 4 a day. Each one is around a TBS.

One side of her udder has been massaged to the point where she's filling with milk again. :leap: The other side has some, but is still congested. I'll keep working on her. ray:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Gorgeous kids! Congrats. I agree with Groovy that she looks to have some fiber goat genes in there. None of the other breeds have hair of that length. She is a beauty too. I have a British Guernsey buck with a coat length similar to hers, and I love it.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are adorable


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Fiber goat! Cool. Well, we knew she other than Alpine in her, but we had no idea what. It's kind of neat knowing now. Or probably knowing, anyway. LOL. 

Update on her udder: Last night both sides were even and I took 4 cups of milk from her to feed back to the kids. The kids also drink right from her. (I hope they don't get mixed up from bottle supplementing and nursing.) 

She's still not eating real well. I'm not sure whats up with that, but she seems fine otherwise. No temp, has had Vitamin B shots for 4 or 5 days now, normal poo and pee, just isn't eating well.

We took the kids outside to play for the first time and Bella ran around like she was a nervous wreck trying to keep track of them. Willow and Juniper were flabbergasted at the big, wide world! It was so much fun to watch them look around and explore. Oh how I love the joy of having kids around! 

Tabby is due in 2 days. Now the anxiety begins...again. Here we go!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I need to stop reading goat spot before bed. I had a dream my friend named her baby Juniper lol


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> I need to stop reading goat spot before bed. I had a dream my friend named her baby Juniper lol


Oh that's hilarious!

Well, we had 2 more kids today. It was pretty traumatic, but alls well that ends well. I'll post more when my hands are clean and stop shaking. I have some (not too good) pictures, too.


----------

